# Orange County, FL - 7yo Female LH B&T



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Animal Services NetPets

They do not keep dogs long at all, her breed, age, etc makes her less likely to get out.. She is so gorgeous. I can't get the picture to work on here because my computer is acting up, if someone else can...?


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you. She looks like such a sweet soul.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump for poor girl


----------

